# smoke escaping from chimney downstairs to upstairs room



## *indi* (15 Dec 2005)

I have an open fireplace in the sitting room (downstairs) and the main bedroom (upstairs). When I light a fire downstairs smoke escapes into the upstairs bedroom.  I've had the chimneys swept and I'm not sure who to even talk to about this problem - does anyone have any experience of this - what the problem might be? what the cost of fixing it could be and who I should talk to about it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Carpenter (15 Dec 2005)

Is this an older property? A builder/ surveyor or engineer will be able to test for smoke leakage (without lighting a fire!) by lighting a smoke pellet in the grate. Is smoke coming from the chimney breast upstairs or is a poor draw on the fire allowing smoke to billow out from the fireplace and this is finding its way upstairs. Try this- burn some corrugated cardboard in the grate (this will create smoke without causing too much harm). Does smoke billow form the fire place? (poor draught on the flue). If so open a window in the room (where the fireplace is) and see if the draight is improved. If so your fire has been starved of oxygen.

Failing this, are there any signs of cracks, holes or other damage on the chimney breast, if so this is a serious hazard and requires the immediate attention of a good builder. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## *indi* (15 Dec 2005)

Hi Carpenter - thanks for your reply.  There doesn't appear to be anything like a crack (certainly one that's visible.  It's a 1950s terraced house and the smoke has definitely been coming from the chimney upstairs (as distinct from escaping from the room downstairs).  I'll try what you suggest and then see if I can get an expert in to check - I just wasn't sure what kind of expert to get!  In the meantime, I'm not using the fireplace.  Thanks again


----------



## Carpenter (15 Dec 2005)

A good builder should be able to pinpoint the problem with a flashlight and some detective work, good luck with it.


----------



## dh0661 (14 Dec 2007)

Hi - I had this problem before, in a fairly new built house in the early 1980's  -- reported it to my insurance company, they sent in an assessor, who put me in touch with a chimney repair expert -- they covered the cost of repairs and of re-decoration of rooms that were smoke damaged  i.e.  painting , carpet, curtains etc.


----------



## extopia (14 Dec 2007)

It's likely that your flue linings are cracked or broken. The usual fix is to reline the flues with a steel tube which is dropped in from the chimney opening. Like the above poster suggests, your insurance company will probably cover this.


----------



## theplumber (15 Dec 2007)

Do not assume that your insurers will pay for remedial works required.

They may pay for some resultant smoke damage. They may ask why use of a smoking chimney was not discontinued immediately.

Previous posters insurers would appear to be generous people indeed.


----------



## Uachtarain (15 Dec 2007)

Be aware this is a very dangerious situation in your house. Be advised if you have the products of combustion leaking into a room you will have a room with carbon monixide present. So what!!! Learn this....1% of carbon monoxide for 1 minute is a fatal dose. Oh I forgot to mention it is also colourless odorless and tasteless thats right just like fresh air. Remember you can't smell anything when you are asleep!! 
Now go and get it sorted by a competent builder.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (15 Dec 2007)

I know someone who was nearly killed by a leaking chimney, please don't light a fire until you get this fixed.


----------

